
Ask HN: How do you prepare for your annual review? - wils1245
My company has an upcoming review, and this will be my first under any sort of professionally done process. How do you prepare for them? Anything to watch out for?
======
sjg007
Be positive in your reviews and don't complain or be negative, focus on you.
Discuss your accomplishments and skills/progress in the context of your groups
goals and your overall companies goals. While doing that discuss/remind your
boss of what you've done and how you've contributed to these team goals.
Ideally, you've done this for the whole year so your review is a summary of
what you've already discussed with your manager this year. In practice you've
probably not done that so it's hard to provide a comprehensive summary without
any notes or previous discussions to reference. So that being said you should
focus on your work and your long term career goals in the context of how you
can make your bosses job easier/more productive, likewise for the company.

